# Black boxes & direct sunlight



## hillbilly jim (Aug 11, 2016)

There was a brief discussion recently about direct sunlight heating up smokers way past ambient. I just looked at my ambient therm and the one of the same type in my Masterbuilt 44. The ambient (in the shade) is showing 88 and the cabinet therm (in the sun) is 110.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2016)

My Lang was showing 140 the other day!

Al


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 15, 2016)

IMG_0761.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Aug 15, 2016






They sure can warm up..


----------



## tropics (Aug 15, 2016)

My gas grill is showing 150* F now

Richie


----------

